# PR3 to Think Pad...need a little help...please



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

OK...well...I've learned to use the functions I need of a computer by tinkering,with occasional swearing too,but otherwise don't know much about them.So please allow me to look ignorant in the matter.

I've succeeded in installing a Decoder Pro/PR3 to my home computer (dinosaur P4/XP) the same way...tinkering and a few !?!?!?! along the way but it works just fine...finally...using COM4.

Now I'm trying to set the same setup to a Think Pad/XP but can't find the proper communication link (it seems).The computer doesn't see the PR3.Decoder Pro downloaded fine but now doesn't offer me the COM4 option...only COM1 and COM3.I've now exhausted a fair amount of !?!?!?!...can someone help?Pleeaaase.......


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Open Device Manger in XP to see what which port the PR3 is connected to.
Then select that port in Decoder Pro.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you get it working? Mine tends to end up on COM 3 on the laptop.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

No,I didn't get it working yet.The problem seems to be a driver issue...I know I had a small CD with it when I bought the PR3 four years ago but haven't got a clue where it is now.Drivers are available from Digitrax as downloads but this gets complicated...one has to go through other websites with garbage advertising and features I don't need nor want to get to them...no more simple "download now "icon.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Someone can send you a copy of it!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sure...that would be great...if sent in a format my computer can install with a simple click.I've never learned how to "unzip" and install a file properly,nor wich software to find when Windows says it can't open it.You see...I understand fuel injection,hydraulics,etc much better than I do a computer.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh got it!
Resending Now!:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Humm file might be too big. I might have to send you a CD of it.


----------

